# HITLER



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

THE OWNER OF MY 75G


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

what is he?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dovii?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


Holy crap... that's freaky...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

some guapote.


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


LMFAOOOOOOOO BUT U HAVE NO HITLER LIKE MINE,HE ABUSES THIS POOR CONVICT,I DONT THINK NO GOLDFISH CAN ABUSE A CONVICT


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

SLICKPULLAHO said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


LMFAOOOOOOOO BUT U HAVE NO HITLER LIKE MINE,HE ABUSES THIS POOR CONVICT,I DONT THINK NO GOLDFISH CAN ABUSE A CONVICT
[/quote]
WTF IS THAT?????


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

DATS A 3.5INCH DOVII BOUT TO SMASH MY PINK CONVICT DATS BIGGER


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice looking cichlid


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

THANK YOU,NICE LOOKIN BUT REAL SHYSTY


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice looking little dovii. I'm guessing female but it's hard to tell at that size.

By the way, PLEASE TAKE THE CAPS LOCK OFF. THANKS!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> Nice looking little dovii. I'm guessing female but it's hard to tell at that size.


So Eva Braun would be a more appropriate name then?









Cool Cichlid, Slick


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SLICKPULLAHO said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


LMFAOOOOOOOO BUT U HAVE NO HITLER LIKE MINE,HE ABUSES THIS POOR CONVICT,I DONT THINK NO GOLDFISH CAN ABUSE A CONVICT
[/quote]

But you have a fish that's known to be mean and abusive. Mine is a goldfish. A feeder goldfish at that... I'm sure once he gets some size he'd take on a convict.

He ripped the tails off of many fancy goldfish and tried eating the eye out of a black moore.

Still. Your Hitler is going to get much bigger than mine, heh.

Goodluck!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

in that second pic i cant tell the difference between female dovii or maybe a loisellei.


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

Mettle said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


LMFAOOOOOOOO BUT U HAVE NO HITLER LIKE MINE,HE ABUSES THIS POOR CONVICT,I DONT THINK NO GOLDFISH CAN ABUSE A CONVICT
[/quote]

But you have a fish that's known to be mean and abusive. Mine is a goldfish. A feeder goldfish at that... I'm sure once he gets some size he'd take on a convict.

He ripped the tails off of many fancy goldfish and tried eating the eye out of a black moore.

Still. Your Hitler is going to get much bigger than mine, heh.

Goodluck!








[/quote]WELL U GO GET U A NICE SIZE CONVICT WHEN YOUR FEEDER GETS BIGG AND THEN SHOW ME A PICTURE OF THAT DEAD FEEDER


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

What's with all the fish fighting?









I like big aggressive fish as much as the next guy but if I have a fish that's picking on another one and using force then I remove one.


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

oscar119 said:


> What's with all the fish fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FA SHOW U RIGHT,BUT ALL MY DOVII TANK MATES ARE AGGRESIVE.I LIKE TO SEE THE ACTION IN THESE FISH,OTHER THAN WATCHIN A OSCAR"SO BORIN"


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SLICKPULLAHO said:


> I have a feeder goldfish that I bought for 20cents named Hitler. He has a 'stasch and everything. And tried killing a bunch of fancy goldfish. Now he lives in the living room and torments the dogs through the glass.


LMFAOOOOOOOO BUT U HAVE NO HITLER LIKE MINE,HE ABUSES THIS POOR CONVICT,I DONT THINK NO GOLDFISH CAN ABUSE A CONVICT
[/quote]

But you have a fish that's known to be mean and abusive. Mine is a goldfish. A feeder goldfish at that... I'm sure once he gets some size he'd take on a convict.

He ripped the tails off of many fancy goldfish and tried eating the eye out of a black moore.

Still. Your Hitler is going to get much bigger than mine, heh.

Goodluck!








[/quote]WELL U GO GET U A NICE SIZE CONVICT WHEN YOUR FEEDER GETS BIGG AND THEN SHOW ME A PICTURE OF THAT DEAD FEEDER
[/quote]

AKSkirmish keeps a 5" convict with fancy goldfish.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=115448

But then you'd know that as you posted in his thread.









It's actually not at all uncommon for large comets (true name for 'feeder') to be more aggressive than people might think. I've heard on numerous occassions that people who try and mix them with fancy goldfish often have troubles or suffer casualties.

Anyway... Pissing contest over. You have a dovii. I have a feeder goldfish. I'm not insecure about mine being smaller. What'cha got to prove now?


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Goldfish, even feeders are pretty smart. I have a friend with a single RBP and he fed his RBP a white/orange feeder out of the bunch and the piranha never ate it. We were guessing because this fish was white colored rather than the normal orange comet. After a couple days the white/orange goldfish started acting like a piranha, attacking the other regular orange feeders that got thrown in, hiding behind plants and then attacking... Eventually that goldfish got ate but I thought it was a cool story.

Anyways I thought this thread was turning into a pissing match too.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i had a golfish grow up with my gachua they never ate him, i sold gachua but still have goldfish. hes about 6 inches at least now and runs my moms tank now.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

TOTALLY SICK AND EXTREME DUDE! CAPSLOCK FOREVER!!!!!!

My goldfish would kick that things ass dude.

Peace I'm going to go get some Mountain Dew.


----------



## SLICKPULLAHO (Mar 9, 2006)

moeplz said:


> TOTALLY SICK AND EXTREME DUDE! CAPSLOCK FOREVER!!!!!!
> 
> My goldfish would kick that things ass dude.
> 
> Peace I'm going to go get some Mountain Dew.


LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

